# converting freswater 29 to saltwater nedd help



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey guys I have had fresh water for about a year know I started off with 15 gallon tank about 10 or 11 months ago with the intention that once I reached the one year mark I would start a saltwater tank in the road I have gotten a 15 gallon tank, a 10 gallon tank, a 29 gallon tank, and a 55 gallon tank. I want to convert my 29 gallon in to a salt water tank what would I need it has a t8 20 watt bulb a 200 watt heater a aqua clear 50 filter and a powerhead. I plan on adding a wave maker I want to put live sand and live rock in to the tank and some clown fish I would want to add some coral frags but that would be further down the road what else would I need to get the tank up and running


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

It sounds like right now, you want a Fish Only With Live Rock tank. (FOWLR) In a FOWLR, you don't need any of the fancy lighting that you would need with a reef tank. All that you really need equipment wise to upgrade is a protein skimmer. You have a tank and a heater, you have extra flow, all you need is filtration, or the protein skimmer. A Hang On Back (HOB) skimmer would work fine for you, but stay away from SeaClones. You'd also need the basic salinity measurement pieces (Hydrometer or Refractometer, preferably the later) and test kits (SW APIs are fine). 

Before you buy anything, make sure that you read as much as you can find, that way you find out what you need before you buy stuff that you don't need.

Later on, when you want to add coral, you will need more lighting, butthat's a discussion for another day.


----------



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> It sounds like right now, you want a Fish Only With Live Rock tank. (FOWLR) In a FOWLR, you don't need any of the fancy lighting that you would need with a reef tank. All that you really need equipment wise to upgrade is a protein skimmer. You have a tank and a heater, you have extra flow, all you need is filtration, or the protein skimmer. A Hang On Back (HOB) skimmer would work fine for you, but stay away from SeaClones. You'd also need the basic salinity measurement pieces (Hydrometer or Refractometer, preferably the later) and test kits (SW APIs are fine).
> 
> Before you buy anything, make sure that you read as much as you can find, that way you find out what you need before you buy stuff that you don't need.
> 
> Later on, when you want to add coral, you will need more lighting, butthat's a discussion for another day.


Are there any cheap ones you can recommend and would a t5 with two 36 watt bulbs do the trick for coral frags also I have seen mixed opinions on how to cycle the tank some say to wait a month and others say that they have live rocks and fish like a week or two after setting it up what do you think


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

i just did what your thinking about a month ago. i have about 25-30 lbs of live rock 20 lbs of argonite live sand t5 lighting i bought when it was a fresh water planted tank a sunsun canister filter rated for 60 gal a HOB 20 gal whisper filter and a HOB protein skimmer that i got on ebay (kind of sucks but i only run it for a few hours a day). if you dont plan on having corals high lighting wont be necessary but i recommend the Nova Extreme lights i got mine for around 70$. as for livestock i have 8 aquatic hermit crabs (the tiny ones) a yellow watchman goby and 2 clowns. i bought fully cured live rock and put it in 3 days after filling the tank then let that sit for a week after that i got the crabs and did a 5 galon water change then added them. KEEP TESTING WATER! like twice a day you should have minimal ammonia a spike in nitrites for a while and it will eventually zero out on nitrites and ammonia one day and spike in nitrates wich means its cycled and ready for fish (i added my yellow watchman goby before it was cycled) hope this helped a little!


----------



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

I mainly want clown fish live rock and a few coral frags how many can I fit in a 29 gallon


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

A pair of clowns and another small non-aggressive fish should put you at the stocking limit. If you want something colorful and active, a sixline wrasse would do well in a 29 long.


----------



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

After talking with my LFS he suggested I go bigger than 29 he suggested a 40 gal breeder but I saw a 60 gallon on craigslist for very cheap so I think I'm gonna do a 60 gallon what size sump would I need for it


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

916 said:


> what size sump would I need for it


How much space do you have in the stand for your tank?
If you have space I would do a 15G long or a 20G long.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

A 29 gallon tank would just barely fit under the tank, but may not fit inside the stand. I beleive that for a sump, the largest that fits is the best. On my 75 gallon, I'm currently using only a 10 gallon, but it's very cramped. When I do my overhaul/upgrade, I will in fact be using a 29 gallon. More room for more equipment allows you to add anything you could need, and it also makes it easier for you to tinker without knocking pipes off of pumps. (I've done it.)


----------



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

The 29 is tall and won't fit under the stand for me to get the tank cycled could I just put the premixed ro water and live sand and turn on the power heads it has a biowheel hang on filter and just use that til I buy a sump or protein skimmer or do I need a protein skimmer or sump to get the tank cycled


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You don't need either to cycle, but they help.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Salt is, per usual, correct. Some actually do not run sumps on their tank at all, and just as many don't use a skimmer while cycling so as to not filter out the food source of the bacteria. BRS (Bulk Reef Supply is an online supply warehouse for us reefers) has a great video series on how to start up a SW tank. Here is the link:

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/store/brs-tv/how-to-set-up-a-salt-water-aquarium

So are you getting the 60 or the 40 breeder?


----------



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> Salt is, per usual, correct. Some actually do not run sumps on their tank at all, and just as many don't use a skimmer while cycling so as to not filter out the food source of the bacteria. BRS (Bulk Reef Supply is an online supply warehouse for us reefers) has a great video series on how to start up a SW tank. Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/store/brs-tv/how-to-set-up-a-salt-water-aquarium
> 
> So are you getting the 60 or the 40 breeder?


I watched there videos on YouTube but for the 60 gallon what filtration will I need it has a hang on filter right now


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

The skimmer you mean? If so, then no, you will not need a skimmer for cycling. Will you need a skimmer for filtration once you have livestock? Not necessarily, but you definitely will once you decide it's time to add coral! The only equipment you'll need for cycling your tank is a heater, and some water flow. After that, things get slightly more complicated.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

I am having my lfs do the sump for me the craigslist deal for the 60 gallon fell so I am getting a 65 gallon with a stand and sump they are doing all the stuff required to hook up the sump I want a couple black Ocellaris and orange Ocellaris what other fish can I get


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

In a 65, you should only have one pair of clowns. You can do one black&white and one regular even, but two or less is the maximum you should keep. As for other stocking, you could probably have one of the smaller acanthurus or zebrasoma tangs, a small wrasse, and one other medium-small fish with the clowns. 

Look at the countless RSM 250 tanks for an overall stocking density guideline. You have the same volume as they do, but you have more lateral swim room!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm a huge fan of wrasse and gobies for tanks this size... maybe a dwarf angel if you aren't doing a reef tank


----------



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

Also what is better powerheads or wavemakers I decided to put the powerhead I was gonna put in this tank in my African cichlid tank so which is better and how many


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

They are basically the same thing. One major thing to look for is that your power head has a propeller style impeller. This way, the flow it puts out encompasses a wider area, meaning nothing gets blasted. A wave maker is just a power head that switches from on too of at timed intervals or changes intensity. You could have very cheap and durable power heads with one intensity (Maxi-Jet) or you could have very expensive and durable power heads with multiple programmed settings (Vortech).

Another helpful item is a wave maker timer that automatically switches multiple pumps on and off in tandem or opposition at set intervals. Just plug in the pumps, turn a dial, and enjoy. There are, again, multiple products with multiple settings and different settings mirroring that.


----------



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

Would these 2 work for the 65 gallon http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-X-1300GPH-Wave-Maker-Aquarium-Pump-Reef-Tank-Corals-Fish-Marine-Powerhead-Set-/390359426379?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae33c254b#ht_2767wt_982


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Get an actual brand for the same price, if possible.

"2600 gph Total flux. (1300 gph each)"

The 1200 model is the same power, and has upgradeable parts and can be replaced if they don't work. :fish:


----------



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm gonna pick up the 65 and sump on Sunday I also made my 10 gallon a saltwater tank all I want in there is live sand, live rock, 1 or 2 fish and some mushrooms in the 10 what lighting should I get for it


----------



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

Everything is set up just need to choose filter media and add water I have 4 compartments in my sump what should I put in there I was thinking a filter sock, bio balls, live rock and a protein skimmer would this be good or what should I put in there


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Socks are great, if you change and clean them on a weekly basis. Otherwise, they form a trap for decomposing organics, leading to high nitrates.

Bio-Balls almost work to well for converting nitrogenous waste, and will likely lead to high nitrates in the future. All the same, many still use them on FO or FOWLR tanks. When you start adding inverts or more sensitive fish, I would remove them.

Adding a protein skimmer is a great idea, and don't forget to look for used ones. As long as the pump works and the body has no leaks, used skimmers work just as well as new ones. 

If you have a LR chamber, make sure that you have enough flow. Otherwise, detritus will build up, decompose, and have the same effect as bio-balls or filter socks; high nitrates. If you do use a LR chamber (which, personally, I would), you may also add a type off macro algae. Chaeto, for example, will help to keep algae out of the main tank by using the available nutrients that would otherwise e used in the DT.


----------

